# I need names people! lol



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I need a happy and fun topic to take my mind off the lamb ewe passing away.

I've got some does due next month and ALL the kids will be for sale.

So I need cutesy snazzy and jazzy names! I need three girl and three boy names to choose from for each doe and I like things that are grouped together.

Lets see... 

Like Sparkle, Sprinkles (if I get a spotted doeling haha), etc etc.

The names of the does are:

Cloud 
Mamma Nacho
Nachosita
Ballerine
Breezy

So help me come up with some cutesy names.  The more silly the better. I noticed people love silly names.

The lady would bought Annabelly Jelly from me is keeping her name and she's keeping Juniors name as well (Annabellys sister). She thinks they are hilarious and cute.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

For Cloud: Nimbus, Cumulo, Cirrus, Billow, Whirl, Stratus

For Mama Nacho: Chimi, Churro, Empanada, Burrito, Queso etc...

Nachosita: (hahahaha!)Chimita, Empanita, Churrita, Burrita, Quesadita ;-)

Ballerine: Adagio, Cabriole, Chassé, Coda, Jété

Breezy: Blowsy, Flowsy, Drowsy, Whimsy, Browsy


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Cloud: sunny, rainie, breezy, storm

Mama nacho: Burrito, Salsa, Taco Belle, Chip, Pepper Jack, 
(Or nachosita)

Ballerine: Angelina, Ribbons, Leotard (Leo for short), Symphony 

Breezy: I like groovy's names, or something like Kites?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

So far I love love love Billow, Whimsy, and Ribbons! I think Ribbons is by far my favorite, and I might just have to name a goat I keep someday that name. hahahahaha


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

We're in the same boat...trying to think up names. Being movie buffs, we're drawn to movie characters. As for "three-somes", the Hobbit movies had some great "dwarf" names...in trios. "Bifur, Bofur, Bombur"; "Nori, Dori, Ori" and so on. You could go for the same first letter, even combine names, something like "Nacho's Nori Dori". Just a thought (I'm not really good with "cutsey" names...wish I was!) Good luck! I'm sure whatever you end up will be great!


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Cloud: Rainbow, Stormy, Rainy, Snow, Puffball, Wispy, 

Mamma Nacho: (I like Taco Belle), Yo Quiero (esp with a sib named Taco Belle), Saucy, Spicy, Hot Sauce, Mild, Hot, Fire, Jalapeno Pepper, Sombrero, Fiesta, Siesta, Corona, Fajita, Taquito, Salsa, Margarita, Sopapilla, Fried Ice Cream
Nachosita: similar names to Mamma Nacho

Ballerine: I am thinking dance-themed stuff - Prancy, Jazzy, Twist, Mashed Potato, Leotard, Tutu, Tuxedo, Flamenco, Foxtrot, Bellydancer, Wiggle, Jiggle, Style, Graceless

Breezy: Windy, Stormy, Hurricane, Typhoon, Tornado,


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I like Tangerine Dream and Strawberry Fields , Sinatra and Beethoven...


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Tangerine Dream! I LOVE THAT!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Mashed Potato is also super awesome, i'm using that on a white one!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Your NOT naming a doe Mashed potato !


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

A boy then? Lol Tater!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok , i really like Tater  But not mashed potato , thats just weird , lol.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You can name one Tater and the other one Tot


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Perfect! I hope a white goat has white boy/girl combo. Lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey , just for me , name one Nitro and the other one Glycerine


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Lol, I liked Mashed Potato! For a boy anyways...then another one could be Gravy  :lol:


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Mashed potato and gravy! wethers being sold for freezer.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Dayna said:


> Mashed potato and gravy! wethers being sold for freezer.


Now that's cruel , lol ! No , not happening :shades:


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Lol sorry Laura!!! Humane meat is huge here.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok , i'll allow it , lol….:shock:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

For a split minute i thought that said "human meat" :scratch:
Then i was going to say , I'm not coming to visit , :worried::lol:


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Here's a few more name pairings I know:

Peanut and Jelly
Pebbles and Bam Bam
Pringles and Cheetos
Brandy and Whiskey
Scratch and Sniff
Peek and Boo

Naming kids has to be the best part of goat raising!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Scratch N Sniff :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL: Ummmm , no….


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

LOL! I'll scratch the goat, but skip the sniffing haha. I thought was a funny name combo


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

It is , lol.. But if we are going down that road….

Black and Blue 
Dumb and Dumber
AC DC 

Salt and Pepper
Push and Pull
Ford and Chevy
Crimson and Clover


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

I like Crimson & Clover. Had one named tater, Licorice Twist, Starburst. Just named my December kids Holly Berry, Legends Eve & Joyful.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

My daughters pick our names. So far we've only had bucklings. The first two were Rutherford and Ulysses (U.S. Presidents) and our triplet boys were Bart, Billy and Bernard (characters on Adventures in Odyssey).


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

You could do Tater and Tot for twins....or there's also Teeter and Totter. I like the name Wild Child, too. Also, I don't know about you I'm a big country music fan...you can find some pretty goofy names in that. I personally like "Boot Scootin' Boogie", lol.


----------

